# Serious Case of Sock Puppetry: Member Banned



## Cran (Mar 23, 2013)

Recently, a very serious breach of forum etiquette came to the attention  of staff. Because it affects the entire WF membership, and some members directly, we feel it  is necessary to forgo normal protocol and make it public knowledge.  

After some commendable work by our moderation team, we discovered that the  member going by the username 'Hemlock' created ten multiple accounts, or sock puppets, in  order to assign extra votes to his/her entries in numerous WF  challenges. This is not only an underhanded and inexcusable practice, it  also violates a number of rules regarding the use of more than one  account. The sock puppets have been destroyed, and Hemlock has been permanently banned from WF and stripped of all victories in the challenges. They have now been awarded to the  rightful victors. 

We apologise to the members who frequent the  challenges, the judges who give of their time voluntarily, and the  moderators who work sedulously to tally the votes. Rest assured that  future violations akin to this will be swiftly and mercilessly rooted  out and the perpetrators punished accordingly. We do not tolerate  cheating at WF. 

On behalf of WritingForums, Admin wishes to thank the moderator who first discovered this cheat, and our entire moderation team for its swift and decisive resolution of this messy debacle.


----------



## Sam (Mar 23, 2013)

Apologies to the members who were wrongly cheated out of their victories because of this person. Yes, it has been rectified and the records now indicate otherwise, but that doesn't make it any less unfair. I hope this will seriously dissuade people from trying devious things like this in future challenges.


----------



## Cran (Mar 23, 2013)

*Sharing Computers*

In the wake of this bit of nasty, Admin will look at strengthening the rule. A reminder of the multiple account rule as it currently exists:


> *Multiple Accounts: * Multiple accounts (sock puppets) are not  permitted. Only sign up for one account. If you share a computer or  internet connection with a room mate or partner, please inform us or we  may suspect you of having duplicate accounts and all but one will be  deleted.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 23, 2013)

Sedulously is a seriously good word Cran. Seriously, cheating to win a competition where the prize is recognition of ones ability is seriously sad, it is like being able to shout loudest with nothing to say. Let's get it in perspective, we have one cheating scum and a whole bunch of people who give their time for free to see a decent, level playing field. Well spotted you Mods, more power to your elbow.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 23, 2013)

To call it sock puppetry is to cast aspersions on Lamb Chop and the wonderful Shari Lewis...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2013)

Such...deviousness...wow. I know I shouldn't be, but I'm blown away.

I suspect that potty and lasm are the same person. I also suspect that they don't know about each other, so shhh....


----------



## JosephB (Mar 23, 2013)

This is even worse than another notorious member who was banned for having multiple user names. Directly afterward, I realized there had been a thread where he had been having  a rather congratulatory conversation in which he was wholeheartedly agreeing with himself. It really does take all kinds.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, there must be some serious prizes for these things. Guess I better take a look at these. I could use a 10 day Pacific Cruise.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 23, 2013)

Sockpuppets. Somewhere, Bevis and Butthead are laughing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2013)

JosephB said:


> This is even worse than another notorious member who was banned for having multiple user names. Directly afterward, I realized there had been a thread where he had been having  a rather congratulatory conversation in which he was wholeheartedly agreeing with himself. It really does take all kinds.


 That's classic. Someone should edit it and put it in the humour section.


----------



## Cran (Mar 23, 2013)

UPDATE: 
Hemlock's tally of fake accounts has increased to ten - all now deleted. 
And another member is about to feel the hammer drop for creating four fake accounts.


----------



## moderan (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh no, how many personalities do Potty and I have anyway?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone needs to tell that guy that did all the research on how to win the poetry contest, it has nothing to do with tense or what person it is written in, it's about the number of accounts.  :abnormal:


----------



## Leyline (Mar 23, 2013)

lasm said:


> Oh no, how many personalities do Potty and I have anyway?



There is only one laser lady.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe Potty makes all my grammatical errors for me! :bi_polo:


----------



## Ariel (Mar 23, 2013)

I am kind of relieved to hear about this.  I was beginning to suspect my own judgement on poetry.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2013)

lasm said:


> Maybe Potty makes all my grammatical errors for me! :bi_polo:


 Ever notice that they're never in the same room together?


----------



## Potty (Mar 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Ever notice that they're never in the same room together?



I am in all places at all times and I'm _always_ watching. Most of the time I'm just waiting for someone to seperate from the crowd.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 24, 2013)

lasm said:


> Maybe Potty makes all my grammatical errors for me! :bi_polo:



That's probably my iteration of your personality, dear.

Wait...did I type that out loud?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 24, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> I am kind of relieved to hear about this.  I was beginning to suspect my own judgement on poetry.


Don't relax too much, an informed personal judgement and the opinion of the masses do not always match, Pam Ayres was voted best poet and Rolf Harris best artist in popular votes.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Mar 24, 2013)

How sad and poor is the ego which needs to create that many accounts to try and assure itself of winning ?

I seem to recall that _Hemlock_ did know how to string words together quite well, pity the person could not stand on their own talent and be so judged

BTW - there is only one Dunluchyn
The world probably couldn't cope with anymore


----------



## Sam (Mar 24, 2013)

The second person Cran alluded to is *bearycool. *S/he has also been permanently banned. 

This is becoming a very serious matter. I suggest that if anyone is guilty of having  more than one account, you  contact a staff member at once. If you come  forward there's a chance we  might observe a more lenient approach. If  we have to root you out, I'm  afraid it's the end.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 24, 2013)

It should be pointed out that these were not people who created an account, left, then came back and created another one because they couldn't remember their previous name or password. That can and does happen, and if this is your situation, there is no recrimination. These were individuals who created sock puppet accounts in order to stack the votes in their favor, and sadly, to comment favorably on their own work.


----------



## moderan (Mar 24, 2013)

That's genuinely crazy. I do remember a member who created several puppets to promote his work(s). That was kinda fun because everyone with eyes figured it out right quick, but this stuff is just sad. I never did remember the name I signed up as in 2004 sometime, but that's been purged. I hope


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 24, 2013)

> Don't relax too much, an informed personal judgement and the opinion of  the masses do not always match, Pam Ayres was voted best poet and Rolf  Harris best artist in popular votes.


And your point is? I happen to like Pam and think Rolf is a great ambassador for popularising art. Or are you one of the elitists? 

Maybe I'm a bit dim, but how can cheating at the Poetry comp possibly make one (or ten) any better at poetry? And how can someone improve their writing skills if they are only listening to themselves? 

Or is the lure of awards so great that idiots will go to almost any lengths to get them?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 24, 2013)

Bazzy, you've got it all wrong. It is the skills of the reader that need improving. How it is that they cannot recognize my works as the greatest thing since the sliced coming, or muenster cheese, is a mystery. The weaker of mind need to be lead. A chorus of voices (created or otherwise) simply guide them to the proper choice, the correct choice: ME! I am the one. My true task is to simply get the world to see it.

 I am tired now, so bother me later.  Spittle on my screen. Happy? 
                                                                                                       Carry on, underlings...


----------



## Trilby (Mar 24, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> And your point is? I happen to like Pam and think Rolf is a great ambassador for popularising art. Or are you one of the elitists?
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit dim, but how can cheating at the Poetry comp possibly make one (or ten) any better at poetry? And how can someone improve their writing skills if they are only listening to themselves?
> 
> Or is the lure of awards so great that idiots will go to almost any lengths to get them?



I've thought about this one and come up with - maybe the reason is not for the sake of winning the award for the award itself, maybe it is to be able to mention in future credits - winner of x,y and z. But no matter what their reasoning was, it is wrong. Sad!

ps - Olly, I love Pam's poetry and I quite like Rolf, but I agree with what you say - maybe they should have won the popularity contest, then no-one would be able to argue with that.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing against either of them, Bazz. Except I was once held by police for about three hours because someone who had just done a bunk in the vicinity I was trying to hitch a lift was described as 'Looking like Rolf Harris'. To some anyone with glasses and a beard was like him or Gerry Adams, but that is another story.

Nothing against either of them, but _best_ poet and artist?


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 24, 2013)

> 'Looking like Rolf Harris'


 Do you sound Australian?

The problem with 'best' is its subjectivity. Like poor deluded Kevin, we don't always see the truth of something. If the British public had any taste would the Crazy Frog be a floor filler? Would we have Groucho Marxism? 

The choice between being a starving artist or a wealthy entertainer will always be with us.


----------



## Cran (Mar 25, 2013)

In spite of new members making the declaration that they have read and will abide by the Rules, the message still doesn't seem to be getting through. Therefore, it bears repeating: 


Cran said:


> *Multiple Accounts: * Multiple accounts (sock puppets) are not  permitted. Only sign up for one account. *If you share a computer or  internet connection with a room mate or partner, please inform us or we  may suspect you of having duplicate accounts and all but one will be  deleted.*




I also remind our members that this discussion is not taking place in the Lounge - please keep to the topic.


----------



## Kryptex (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have any roommates or anything like that, but for the benefit of anyone who would read this:

How would we notify you guys?

Just PM a staff member(s)?

If so, which staff member(s)?


----------



## Kryptex (Mar 26, 2013)

JosephB said:


> This is even worse than another notorious member who was banned for having multiple user names. Directly afterward, I realized there had been a thread where he had been having  a rather congratulatory conversation in which he was wholeheartedly agreeing with himself. It really does take all kinds.



:rofl:


----------



## Sam (Mar 26, 2013)

Kryptex said:


> I don't have any roommates or anything like that, but for the benefit of anyone who would read this:
> 
> How would we notify you guys?
> 
> ...



The fastest way would be to PM one of admin team (red, blue).


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 21, 2014)

Let me get this straight. 10 accounts, to gain votes in a a place that has no outside influance. Meaning there is no way for them to brag how well They did to get published. Actually no way to prove it if they did. 

Or am I wrong, does this place hold such prestige that the publishers will come asking for credentials. If so let me sign up for a twenty pack. LOL. ROTFL. I mean it was not noted in the search I did to find this place. I feel cheated.

Good work catching the culprit. I still cannot fathom why they did it, what did they think to gain?


----------



## Potty (Apr 21, 2014)

To be fair, it would be a reasonable assumption that it could go down as a publishing credit. As I currently don't have a great deal to put on my writing CV, I mention that I moderate on a writing forum. No reason why, if you're proud of it, you can't use a win on here as writing history for your CV.


----------



## dither (Apr 21, 2014)

Strange goings on.:read:


----------



## Schrody (Apr 21, 2014)

I hate sock puppets, especially when they're created for trolling, or cheating. Good work men (and women)!


----------



## dither (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd never heard the term until reading of it here, is it an Americanism?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 21, 2014)

dither said:


> I'd never heard the term until reading of it here, is it an Americanism?



Might be, it was my first time too.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 21, 2014)

Sock puppetry sounds like a good euphemism for masturbation, but I suppose that would only work in the context of an entirely different kind of website.


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2014)

dither said:


> I'd never heard the term until reading of it here, is it an Americanism?



A sock puppet is an account created on the Internet for devious means, including but not limited to pretending to be another person, reviewing one's own work, commenting on one's own blog, and, in this case, creating a host of usernames to vote for oneself in a poll. 

Does it really matter where the term came from?


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 21, 2014)

Sam said:


> A sock puppet is an account created on the Internet for devious means, including but not limited to pretending to be another person, reviewing one's own work, commenting on one's own blog, and, in this case, creating a host of usernames to vote for oneself in a poll.



Oh thank heavens. Here I was having a nervous breakdown incinerating all the video tapes of my Spongebob sock puppet originals in hopes that none of them had made their way to the internet yet.



I kid.nthego:

Have there been any more recent cases of this, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Cran (Apr 21, 2014)

dither said:


> I'd never heard the term until reading of it here, is it an Americanism?


Mostly it's an internetism, or a forumism, which in the English-speaking world was/is largely populated, yes, by Americans.


> For the uninitiated, it isn’t a piece of footwear with  googly eyes stuck on that’s got the Twitterverse  in a flap, rather the practice of creating a false online identity that  can be used to anonymously promote your own opinions or products. In a  pre-Internet world, commentators might have used the words stooge, shill, or plant...
> 
> 
> In the recent case, the crime writer RJ Ellory was caught using a sock puppet identity  to write positive reviews of his own books (the phrase “magnificent  genius” was used) while adding disparaging reviews for rival authors.  The literary world weighed in with much condemnation...


-*Nick Cross;** Published*                                                 14 September 2012                                            



> While few sock puppets go  to the length of making websites, preferring to remain in the shadows of  bulletin boards, blog comments, and other forums, some do, and are  sometimes capable of deceiving otherwise highly educated and  knowledgeable individuals. A sock puppet website can be used to create  the illusion that a false personality is real, advance a viral marketing  campaign, as part of an astroturfing effort, or to undermine people  with opposing views.
> 
> The  origins of the sock puppet name are probably a reference to the ease  with which a sock puppet can be made. A real sock puppet can be as  simple as a sock placed over the hand, but it becomes an alternate  personality controlled by the user. On the medium of the Internet, a  sock puppet is a false or joke account created by a regular user,  usually for malicious purposes. A user may make a sock puppet account to  reply to him or herself on blogs or threads, making the topic appear to  be more interesting, or to attack people with opposing views. A sock  puppet account can also be used to skew votes and polls, and to  generally manipulate other users of the Internet resource. Because sock  puppet accounts are usually harmful, most websites frown on them.


-WiseGEEK



Gyarachu said:


> Have there been any more recent cases of this, just out of curiosity?


Not at the scale that led to this thread last year, but instances of one or two sock puppet accounts do turn up every now and then, sometimes (as J indicated) by banned members trying to bypass their bans.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 21, 2014)

If you're gonna do it, you have to use a name like Lamb Chop or Jim Henson, 'cause it'll make for a way better story once you're banned.  (I'm guessing the Lamb Chop reference may be a bit dated, but the kids can Google it.)


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 21, 2014)

Cran said:


> Not at the scale that led to this thread last year, but instances of one or two sock puppet accounts do turn up every now and then, sometimes (as J indicated) by banned members trying to bypass their bans.



I just read your post in the poetry contest thread. The suspicion is too strong. From here on out I'm going to operate under the assumption that all members but me are sock puppets of a single individual out to make me look a fool.

I'm looking at _you_ Pandora/Sam. You aren't fooling anyone, you hear!? I have decades worth of tinfoil and a basic competence in origami.

8-[


----------



## Cran (Apr 21, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> From here on out I'm going to operate under the assumption that all members but me are sock puppets of a single individual out to make me look a fool.


I'm halfway convinced that all ~2400 active members are just fragments* of my imagination, and I've just been banning bits of myself.


_*or figs, dates and other ingredients of the ever-popular word salad ... _


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 21, 2014)

Cran said:


> I'm halfway convinced that all ~2400 active members are just fragments* of my imagination, and I've just been banning bits of myself.
> 
> 
> _*or figs, dates and other ingredients of the ever-popular word salad ... _



Yeah... I (we/you) have been too afraid to tell you (me/us) for fear of banishment...

Has the offending entry been removed from the contest? What generally happens with that?


----------



## Cran (Apr 21, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> Yeah... I (we/you) have been too afraid to tell you (me/us) for fear of banishment...
> 
> Has the offending entry been removed from the contest? What generally happens with that?


It has now. It's not been common enough to really develop a "what generally happens", but actions thus far have depended upon when in the challenge cycle the cheating has been discovered. In all discovered cases, it's worked out counter to the intent of the cheater. So far, the biggest disruption has been to the balance of votes in polls.


----------



## playerslayer666 (Apr 21, 2014)

Trygve said:


> Sock puppetry sounds like a good euphemism for masturbation, but I suppose that would only work in the context of an entirely different kind of website.




i would LOL this if i knew how. i don't see the button for it.....

this isn't the first thread i've seen where the staff had to remind people about the rules..... how about you all follow one simple rule....

if you think your about to do something that's gonna piss someone off, don't do it. if your not intelligent enough to know the difference between saying or doing something dumb and obeying the rules then why are you here? i grew up in special needs classes and even i can follow this forums rules. they are so simple and straight forward i dumbed it down to " just behave ".


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow. Who on Earth has time to create ten accounts? Someone with WAY too much time on their hands methinks.

I have enough trouble keeping up with what I say on just ONE account.

Sheesh.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 22, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Wow. Who on Earth has time to create ten accounts? Someone with WAY too much time on their hands methinks.
> 
> I have enough trouble keeping up with what I say on just ONE account.
> 
> Sheesh.



I did the sock-puppet thing in a baseball league I was in.  It didn't gain me any advantage--it gave me extra work. It was a role-playing league so basically, I had more characters to keep track of.  I did have way too much time on my hands.  I have about 20 legacy blogs of fictitious players on Wordpress from the various leagues I was in.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 22, 2014)

I always gasp, truly gasp, like out loud when I see a banned member. I get it, but I still gasp. Recognition is an important thing in life, so much so
character can be comprised. It's a terrible temptation and the motives while not right might not be so wrong. I'm just sorry to see it is all.
Those little medals are awfully pretty, all lined up in a row, I guess some grow weak, they want it, really want it, we all get that too.


----------



## escorial (Apr 22, 2014)

i've done some very strange things in my time and i think why did i do that!!!!...for me its hard to judge people and there actions at times because i've done like i say some odd things in the past..i woulkd let him/her apologise and give him another chance.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 22, 2014)

escorial said:


> .i woulkd let him/her apologise and give him another chance.



How many last chances does anyone need?  Or even second chances?


----------



## escorial (Apr 22, 2014)

astro....its a fine line i know..but who knows the true story..maybe the person just wants to feel there appreciated or maybe they suffer with something..for me i've learned in life never to judge people...i have people in my life that will not talk to me because of my actions in the past !!!


----------



## dither (Apr 22, 2014)

That was off topic, sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFvujknrBuE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cran (Apr 22, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I always gasp, truly gasp, like out loud when I see a banned member. I get it, but I still gasp. Recognition is an important thing in life, so much so
> character can be comprised. It's a terrible temptation and the motives while not right might not be so wrong. I'm just sorry to see it is all.
> Those little medals are awfully pretty, all lined up in a row, I guess some grow weak, they want it, really want it, we all get that too.


I understand what you mean, and yes, it would be nice to extend the compassionate society ideal to all things. However, there are times when compassion to one means unfairness to many. In society, we see this when awards, honours and degrees are stripped from those found cheating; we see it when someone who is a danger to others is removed and secured.

Those in the know will tell you we have, do, and will, offer second chances and more where we hold some hope of understanding on the member's part; sometimes to the wonder of others, and often we are asked why we waited so long before taking the final step of permanent banning. The converse is also true; some are honestly surprised at a particular banning. And that too, is understandable.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 22, 2014)

Cran said:


> I understand what you mean, and yes, it would be nice to extend the compassionate society ideal to all things. However, there are times when compassion to one means unfairness to many. In society, we see this when awards, honours and degrees are stripped from those found cheating; we see it when someone who is a danger to others is removed and secured.
> 
> Those in the know will tell you we have, do, and will, offer second chances and more where we hold some hope of understanding on the member's part; sometimes to the wonder of others, and often we are asked why we waited so long before taking the final step of permanent banning. The converse is also true; some are honestly surprised at a particular banning. And that too, is understandable.


Yes I understand. Compassion can be the rule but not change the rules. You are a fair person, wise, I trust that. There is reason why you are where you are and who you are, I trust that too. Thank you Cran.


----------



## N J Xkey (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish I'd seen the thread where he was agreeing with himself... Could have been arguing with himself I guess which would have been more worrying. There's got to be a story in there somewhere... Or at least fuel for paranoid delusions.

Maybe ALL the mods and admins are actually the same person, and we're just pawns in their twisted game... Or maybe ALL of you members are all the same person, and I'm the only real member here, trapped in a forum-based form of the Truman show... Eeeek!! Time for my tin foil hat 

In all seriousness, well done to the staff for taking action. It's good to know cheating and deception is dealt with.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 22, 2014)

> Maybe ALL the mods and admins are actually the same person, and we're just pawns in their twisted game... Or maybe ALL of you members are all the same person, and I'm the only real member here, trapped in a forum-based form of the Truman show... Eeeek!! Time for my tin foil hat :wink:



Yes, this is the truth. You have caught us. :wink:


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2014)

I remember Hemlock.  I remember being very hurt by their seeming wins in the poetry challenges and further hurt when the truth came out.  It is very disappointing to work so hard on something and to find out that the contest was pretty much nullified because of someone cheating.  

As as someone who's been hurt by sock puppetry I'm very glad of the measures this forum takes against it and I appreciate all the hard work the staff does.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2014)

What better way to win than stacking the odds in your favor? I'm reminded of when my son was in primary... the kids had all kinds of rules where, in handball, you weren't out when you were out. They would invent all these 'escape clauses'..._ that was only a onesy... no, that's a take-over, too_... the kids that came up with the most creative/blatant 'cheat codes' were rewarded. They all followed the rules... the problem was the rules were instantly changed every time someone didn't like the results... _I'm not out because_...


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> what better way to win than stacking the odds in your favor? I'm reminded of when my son was in primary... the kids had all kinds of rules where, in handball, you weren't out when you were out. They would invent all these 'escape clauses'..._ that was only a onesy... no, that's a take-over, too_... the kids that came up with the most creative/blatant 'cheat codes' were rewarded. They all followed the rules... the problem was the rules were instantly changed every time someone didn't like the results... _I'm not out because_...




I'm not out cause..._well I'm cool like that_.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 22, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Wow. Who on Earth has time to create ten accounts? Someone with WAY too much time on their hands methinks.
> 
> I have enough trouble keeping up with what I say on just ONE account.
> 
> Sheesh.




I was thinking that he had to introduce himself 10 times in the new members section, that must have been difficult to come up with that many new intros that were not redundant.


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 6, 2014)

Wow....just blown away...some peoples children.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> What better way to win than stacking the odds in your favor? I'm reminded of when my son was in primary... the kids had all kinds of rules where, in handball, you weren't out when you were out. They would invent all these 'escape clauses'..._ that was only a onesy... no, that's a take-over, too_... the kids that came up with the most creative/blatant 'cheat codes' were rewarded. They all followed the rules... the problem was the rules were instantly changed every time someone didn't like the results... _I'm not out because_...


I reckon anyone who has worked with the public comes up against the same thing sometime, there will always be someone who says 'You are not doing your job properly'. It can be because you are refusing to sell them alcohol without ID or telling them they are not eligible for a council house and it does not matter that you are doing it by the book, you are not  giving them the result  they want so they want the rules changed. It isn't  just kids, some people never grow up.


----------



## Cran (Jun 4, 2014)

W.Goepner said:


> Let me get this straight. 10 accounts, to gain votes in a a place that has no outside influance...


Well, no outside influence beyond 700 to 1000 outsiders looking into the forum every day.


----------



## Sam (Jun 4, 2014)

Never underestimate a person's capacity to crave something they cannot otherwise obtain. I once witnessed a mate cheating on a friendly game of Texas hold 'em. The only thing on the line was pride -- and he couldn't accept not winning.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 4, 2014)

I actually can't recall Hemlock or his/her work, what were the other names he/she used on this forum, that's if it's permissable to divulge?


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

All i can say is... What a twerp :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Cran (Jun 4, 2014)

Ethan said:


> I actually can't recall Hemlock or his/her work, what were the other names he/she used on this forum, that's if it's permissable to divulge?


Well, this happened 12 months ago; the other names hardly, if ever, showed up on the boards, only as votes on polls (which are behind the scenes). Tracking down that list is more than I can afford to do right now.


----------



## Reject (Jun 4, 2014)

If I created another account, I would read my own work and post...

"Well that's a load of old tosh isn't it?"

Just how sad must your life be, that replying to your own posts on a forum seems like a plan?


----------



## Cran (Jan 22, 2015)

*More Socks Hung Out to Dry*

The eagle-eyed members among us will notice a few new bright red [banned!] names in some recent or ongoing discussions. 

A collection of Canadian "members" appeared, and proceeded to annoy a lot of people with remarkably similar styles, interests, and arrogance. It turned out that that all of them were forced by poverty or circumstance to share the same two computers. 

Unable to distinguish the real person or people from the unreal, our decision, based on what's best for the forum community, was to ban the lot.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 22, 2015)

All that knitting gone to waste...


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 22, 2015)

Cran said:


> The eagle-eyed members among us will notice a few new bright red [banned!] names in some recent or ongoing discussions.
> 
> A collection of Canadian "members" appeared, and proceeded to annoy a lot of people with remarkably similar styles, interests, and arrogance. It turned out that that all of them were forced by poverty or circumstance to share the same two computers.
> 
> Unable to distinguish the real person or people from the unreal, our decision, based on what's best for the forum community, was to ban the lot.



They can run, but they can't hide. Great work, mod team!


----------



## Ariel (Jan 23, 2015)

I was wondering about the snarky posts about haiku.


----------



## Folcro (Jan 23, 2015)

It's a good thing my words already have the weight of far more people than I would ever have the time to make accounts for. Who needs that kind of temptation?


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 23, 2015)

Folcro said:


> It's a good thing my words already have the weight of far more people than I would ever have the time to make accounts for. Who needs that kind of temptation?



You're not fooling me, Bishop. That's right...I'm onto you.


----------



## dale (Jan 23, 2015)

i waste enough time on the internet with 1 personality. there aren't enough hours in the day for me to be more than this.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

Folcro said:


> It's a good thing my words already have the weight of far more people than I would ever have the time to make accounts for. Who needs that kind of temptation?



Could you sound MORE like Mr. House?!


----------



## Cran (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

Cran said:


>




Come to think of it... it's been a LONG time since I've seen you and Sam online at the same time...


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a renegade I suppose. When I join a forum, I don't like being the new guy because most forums (but not this one) treat members with fewer than 150 posts like the guy who cuts the cheese in an elevator. It's nearly impossible to get 150 posts when you know you're the only one reading them. Why someone would want to endure that crap in the name of fun is beyond me. It's like somebody is so happy in their life they need somebody to treat 'em like the matter you'd scrape off your shoe in disgust to feel bad about themselves. "Wow, I thought they were _never_ going to kick me out!"  

I suppose they could go to a therapist, but I don't know of many therapists who could handle their baggage without pulling a mental muscle. It'd be one of those cases where the patient is unchanged but the therapist just stares into the distance and mumbles for the rest of his life.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 26, 2015)

As an site owner / admin of my places, it astounds me what lengths people will go to just to bolster themselves on a forum- as if that gave them some type of cred among the members. At the rpg site a person had created 6 accounts. Granted we allow for multiple accounts ( members have 'master accounts' if they have multiple 'character accounts". The problem with this member though was that she posted and behaved as if many of her accounts were different 'real' people. I busted her when I was cleaning out the 'spam registrations' and had noticed the chunk of accounts that used the same digital location- which was the same as her master account and character accounts. 

What I'm saying is "hats off" to you guys. This site is way, way bigger that the RPG site I manage. I empathize, sympathize, and stand in wonder - not just over the bang up job the team does here but that people think they can get away with this stuff.


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Come to think of it... it's been a LONG time since I've seen you and Sam online at the same time...



Oh no, he's on to me! I mean, us. On to us. 

Look, someone having trouble with writer's block! 

*Darts out of the room*

Suckers.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah, that proves Sam isn't real. He hates writers block questions.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Come to think of it... it's been a LONG time since I've seen you and Sam online at the same time...



I think you're on to something :shock:


----------



## escorial (Jan 28, 2015)

how did they find me!!!!!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 28, 2015)

Cran said:


> A collection of Canadian "members" appeared, and proceeded to annoy a lot of people with remarkably similar styles, interests, and arrogance. It turned out that that all of them were forced by poverty or circumstance to share the same two computers.



Before anyone asks, yes, they are Canadian too, but no, I don't know who he/she/they were. 

_Yesh, a country of 30 million and everyone things we're in a tight little pod_ -.-

In all seriousness, good work on rooting these individuals out and informing the rest of us in a timely manner. I was beginning to wonder why so many Red Shirts had appeared.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 28, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Before anyone asks, yes, they are Canadian too, but no, I don't know who he/she/they were.
> 
> _Yesh, a country of 30 million and everyone things we're in a tight little pod_ -.-
> 
> In all seriousness, good work on rooting these individuals out and informing the rest of us in a timely manner. I was beginning to wonder why so many Red Shirts had appeared.



You mean you don't know Red Green??? How is that possible? It's Canada! If you don't know Red, I'm not sure if anything I know about Canada is valid anymore.


----------



## Cran (Jan 28, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Before anyone asks, yes, they are Canadian too, but no, I don't know who he/she/they were.
> 
> _Yesh, a country of 30 million and everyone things we're in a tight little pod_ -.-


According to the Arrogant Worms, Northern Ontario is like ten million square miles, with a population of 14 ... all called Frank ... including the girl ... she's very popular ...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 28, 2015)

Cran said:


> According to the Arrogant Worms, Northern Ontario is like ten million square miles, with a population of 14 ... all called Frank ... including the girl ... she's very popular ...




Hi! I'm Frank and this here is my other Brother--his name be Frank...an over ther is little Frankie--he be my little Brother--we calls hem Frank too..


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 28, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> You mean you don't know Red Green??? How is that possible? It's Canada! If you don't know Red, I'm not sure if anything I know about Canada is valid anymore.



Personally? No, but he is the grandfather of all DIYs in our great nation. How else would I have "successfully" replaced my faulty brakes with my hood-opening "air brake"? 



Cran said:


> According to the Arrogant Worms, Northern Ontario is like ten million square miles, with a population of 14 ... all called Frank ... including the girl ... she's very popular ...



I know the other thirteen. And have you _seen _Frank? She's a hell of a singer.


----------



## dale (Jan 30, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> the matter you'd scrape off your shoe in disgust



they should make that like the title for people who have just 1 green block below their name. kind of a hazing thing. like you have 
4 green blocks so your title is " a jewel in the rough". i have 7 green blocks so i'm "a name known to all". they should make the 1 
block people "the matter you'd scrape off your shoe in disgust". ha ha. that'd be funny.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 27, 2015)

Cran said:


> A collection of Canadian "members" appeared, and proceeded to annoy a lot of people with remarkably similar styles, interests, and arrogance. It turned out that that all of them were forced by poverty or circumstance to share the same two computers.



In my novel (No joking this time) there is a very important office rule, that every person must be individually distinctive. In other words they must all literally have "ID" to get into the building. As writers we strive to create such characters rather than stereotypes. I doubt that I have succeeded in that novel. If I could do it well enough to fool the administration here with sock-puppets I wouldn't feel the need to be here and if I were that accomplished then maybe my presence would be welcome anyway. Individuality is the most precious commodity here and hopefully every member is truly unique even if not quite down to the level of DNA. We all play many parts in our lives but only one of them needs to come here. As a computer hacker in the most esteemed sense of the term, a person who has learned far more about the technology than was necessary just for the love of it, I dislike others who mar and abuse the facilities that my generation have spent our lifetimes developing. We did this for humanity, not inhumanity. Equally I applaud all those who strive to keep the information highways clear of rubbish. Sweep on gentlemen. Power to your brooms.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 1, 2015)

> Individuality is the most precious commodity here and hopefully every member is truly unique even if not quite down to the level of DNA.


We have identical twin members?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2015)

> We did this for humanity, not inhumanity


 deception being one of our greatest traits... or at least most marked (look at me: pseudo-intellectual*snicker*).


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 5, 2015)

You would only find one other account from my computer, and that's my better half. She is also a writer but she is still in that 'I don't want anyone reading my writings! Eeek!' phase. I don't believe she's posted anything yet but we would never vote for each other in any challenges or anything, that's just cheating. I am glad we have moderators who patrol the streets of WF and keep everyone on the up and up! Thank you!


----------



## Monaque (Mar 28, 2015)

I`m new here but I`m quite astonished that someone would actually go to such lengths as to create multiple accounts just to congratulate themselves or have a better chance at winning a contest.
This world is quite bonkers, and not a little bit hilarious. 

You couldn`t write this stuff could you. 

Monaque


----------



## Ideduce (Apr 8, 2015)

If the person in question is still at it, would it be possible to IP ban them? True there are work around for an IP ban, but it would be annoying for the person at least. Also maybe the mods should check IP log ins if that's possible. Though if two people go to the same library that'll mess with somethings. PS - Presently at work in the library. I shake my head at people who cheat others out of hard work. Yes, your work must have been hard to achieve, but you are on no grounds to be placed on a pedestal with cheating. Thank you admins and mods for knocking anyone like this from their high horse.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 8, 2015)

We have methods of making sure they don't come back.


----------



## Ideduce (Apr 8, 2015)

I won't lie I just grinned like a maniac and scared some people at work XD thanks for this!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 8, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> We have methods of making sure they don't come back.



Soylent Green?


----------



## Cran (Apr 9, 2015)

Ideduce said:


> If the person in question is still at it, would it be possible to IP ban them? True there are work around for an IP ban, but it would be annoying for the person at least. Also maybe the mods should check IP log ins if that's possible. Though if two people go to the same library that'll mess with somethings.


If the IP is static (ie, dedicated to one account) then yes. Problems do arise when banning shared/public IPs, and more in cases where domains are banned (which happens occasionally after multiple hacking or major spamming attempts from particular domains). We do check IPs when it seems warranted but not for every new log in; the system records every log in, so we can backtrack when needed.


----------



## Frankyette (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe try banning by IP address...? IP addresses do change, but it's a semi-permeant solution, and would probably deter such sock-puppetting for quite a while.


----------



## Frankyette (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, this is awkward.


----------



## passtheremote (Jun 12, 2015)

seriously i know this is over a year old but why oh why would someone stoop so low as to cheat a contest on a forum, which as people as said, is just basically patting themselves on the back, I mean dont that in your time, and dont cause other's to have to listen to your rubbish, or cause people work for something that is supposed to be fun


----------



## aj47 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have only a little clue.  Some people think the Internet is important and that if you are Somebody on a forum, it means you're really Somebody.

I don't pretend to understand that mindset but there it is.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 12, 2015)

One possibility is that they think any criticism of their work is wrong, and by praising themselves they seek to right that wrong.

I do find the psychology interesting. I play chess online, and the chess website puts up a list of accounts banned for computer cheating - it's about 20 per day, continuous throughout the year.


----------



## musichal (Jun 12, 2015)

I wanna be a boss
I wanna be a big boss
I wanna boss the world around
I wanna be the be the biggest boss
that ever bossed the world around.

10cc


----------



## passtheremote (Jun 13, 2015)

cheating at sport, (yes chess is a sport and could be in the Olympic's (look it up)) I can understand....but this???


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 13, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I have only a little clue.  Some people think the Internet is important and that if you are Somebody on a forum, it means you're really Somebody.
> 
> I don't pretend to understand that mindset but there it is.



Are you saying I'm still a Nobody? That sucks.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 13, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> Are you saying I'm still a Nobody? That sucks.



Yeah, but you know a lot. I hear a whole lot of questions and the answer is usually "Nobody Knows". You may not be a somebody, but you're a know-it-all Nobody!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2015)

my sock-hand puppets are all Marilyn Monroe... ish.    Sorry...


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 13, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I have only a little clue.  Some people think the Internet is important and that if you are Somebody on a forum, it means you're really Somebody.
> 
> I don't pretend to understand that mindset but there it is.



astroannie about says it here.

I see it like this, after I got over my shock of sock puppetry, I decided there are two types, maybe more but I think they would be sub categories of these. One, is those who want notoriety, the other is mischievous content. To brake these two down, the notoriety person gains the prestige through their comments and others who agree with them. The mischievous people do it simply to cause havoc within the sight. Like posting comments which flame or hog the post. I have seen these types where a person will flame a comment and feed this fire they started with non constructive and strictly combative attitude. 

I must admit I have been sucked into some of the posts by these people. I also have reacted personally to legit comments because I have taken them to heart. (I hope I have, rectified those moments of personal misconduct.) These people, who do this in multiple accounts, can desperately hinder a legit thread where a person can gain insight to their shortcomings in what ever field they are seeking help. Because of the garbage which has been strewn in the flaming manner.

I recall a post where a person wrote a line on capitalizing the word "Dad". The person whom declared it wrong, boasted of being a journalist and having published many articles and having a higher education. This person flatly denied that "Dad" can be capitalized unless it starts a sentence. Myself and many others disagreed with them, and what should have been a pleasant question and answer post turned into a heated debate over an off topic issue. 

I have seen in article comments section of Yahoo and Google news, to "not feed the pig". Meaning to not rise to the flamer and other disrupting influences within the comments sections. I find it difficult to practice not defending logic and professionalism, in other words not rising to the bait of the flamer.

Well, this must be a something I have been bugged about. I have written so much here.


----------



## musichal (Jun 13, 2015)

Think I'll write a story in which I realize to my horror that I am a sock puppet.


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2015)

me and my sockpuppet


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 13, 2015)

musichal said:


> Think I'll write a story in which I realize to my horror that I am a sock puppet.



That could be fun to write - and read


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 13, 2015)

A story I wrote last fall... I am ahead of you guys :}
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-last-weeks-board-meeting-681-words?highlight=


----------



## LeeC (Jun 13, 2015)

^ What are you doing, moding while driving?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 13, 2015)

Nope sitting at my brother's place trying to make sure I don't get fired from my job as moderator :}  

I had a great visit with you today, pleasure to get to know you better. 

 I was glad that all the others where there to attend the party you threw for the  staff at the WF.  It was very considerate and I am of coarse honored that you thought to invite me.  I hope everyone got home ok, between the cookies and the booze some may have over done it :}


----------



## musichal (Jun 14, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> A story I wrote last fall... I am ahead of you guys :}
> http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-last-weeks-board-meeting-681-words?highlight=



Exactly the kind of response I expected when I wrote my comment.   ...under the sun, you know.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 14, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> Nope sitting at my brother's place trying to make sure I don't get fired from my job as moderator :}
> 
> I had a great visit with you today, pleasure to get to know you better.
> 
> I was glad that all the others where there to attend the party you threw for the  staff at the WF.  It was very considerate and I am of coarse honored that you thought to invite me.  I hope everyone got home ok, between the cookies and the booze some may have over done it :}



Nobody invited me so you're fired.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 14, 2015)

Lee, you told me you put the invitation for Jake on the front seat of his new car; the one we painfully picked out just for him, so he would know how thankful we all were for his hard work and dedication to the site.  Maybe you were right and we should have gotten the red one for him instead, you always had a better eye for that sort of stuff than me. 


Well seeing as I'm fired I'll just return it to the dealer in the morning as I will have nothing else to do.  I do plan on eating the homemade Amish cookies I had baked, just for him.


----------



## LeeC (Jun 14, 2015)

It's all my fault, this old mind plays tricks on me.

When he smells the cookies, he'll welcome you back ;-)


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 15, 2015)

Cookies? Well, I suppose I may have acted a bit rash. You wouldn't happen to have chocolate chip, would you? That car would only get me thrown in jail.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 15, 2015)

Lee wanted to get you a mini van, it only goes to show you he has more wisdom when it comes to both car design and color.  I will see if I can swap it out... Bad news about the cookies though, in my despair over losing my job here I ate all of them while watching tv last night, so you may want to re-consider.  


I will have to contact my Amish bakery now and put the squeeze on them for more cookies :}


----------



## LeeC (Jun 15, 2015)

See I told you Bob, the way he sometimes refers to getting old he's beyond cars and women


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 15, 2015)

Get off my lawn.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 15, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> Lee wanted to get you a mini van, it only goes to show you he has more wisdom when it comes to both car design and color.  I will see if I can swap it out... Bad news about the cookies though, in my despair over losing my job here I ate all of them while watching tv last night, so you may want to re-consider.
> 
> 
> I will have to contact my Amish bakery now and put the squeeze on them for more cookies :}



I resemble that remark! I drive a mini-van, and although it may not do the quarter mile in what that Vett would, it can still do a fine job of running your ass over, and carry a whole shit-load more cookies.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 15, 2015)

Terry on a cookie run.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 23, 2015)

As I scrolled down the page my eye caught this thread, only I read it as, 'sock puppet welding.' Go figure.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> As I scrolled down the page my eye caught this thread, only I read it as, 'sock puppet welding.' Go figure.



Not entirely out of line. What would happen to a sock if you tried to weld it?:icon_joker:


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 23, 2015)

Blade said:


> Not entirely out of line. What would happen to a sock if you tried to weld it?:icon_joker:



I catch my shirt on fire once a week at least. Had hot slag melt through my boot laces and singe a hole in my sock once. Socks are plenty vulnerable to heat, trust me.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 24, 2015)

Socks get lost in washing machines, but only one of each pair.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 24, 2015)

That's primarily because after you've lost the one, there's no need to wash the other anymore.


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Socks get lost in washing machines, but only one of each pair.



You can solve this problem by buying all your socks the same colour. Individual socks will still disappear but you won't notice it.:thumbl:


----------



## John Oberon (Jun 29, 2015)

Sock it to me!


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2015)

John Oberon said:


> Sock it to me!



brother or sister...


----------



## dither (Jul 19, 2015)

Blade said:


> You can solve this problem by buying all your socks the same colour. Individual socks will still disappear but you won't notice it.:thumbl:



All my work socks look the same. That way, as socks wear and holes appear i only throw them away one at a time.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jul 21, 2015)

This OP was meant for notifying the populace of the forums when a person hase violated the one person one account policy. Not a place to pop jests at the sock monster. Cran can correct me if i am wrong.

BTW where is the great and wondrous leader these days I have not spotted him about for a while.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 21, 2015)

My socks tried a stunt like this once, but I gave them the toes treatment. 

My underwear, on the other hand, tend to vote for one entry when they should vote for three. Drives the socks nuts.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 21, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> My socks tried a stunt like this once, but I gave them the toes treatment.
> 
> My underwear, on the other hand, tend to vote for one entry when they should vote for three. Drives the socks nuts.




No kiddin' , underwear.......always 'butting' in where they're not welcome , eh?


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 4, 2015)

W.Goepner said:


> BTW where is the great and wondrous leader these days I have not spotted him about for a while.



He went out for a cup of coffee. Too many socks to sort through after all the laundry.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 4, 2015)

Sock-it-to-me!


----------



## LucyLumen (Aug 19, 2015)

"Give a man a mask and he will show you his true face". ~ Oscar Wilde. 

Awesome, I'm going to have to remember that. I love Oscar Wilde's quotes. <3


----------



## Hairball (Oct 29, 2015)

Just a question, please?

How do people have time to be a bunch of other people? Mercy! I work fulltime, have 8 cats, one dog, and one small house to deal with. This is a nice forum. Why would anyone want to mess with it? That makes no sense.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 29, 2015)

Hairball said:


> Just a question, please?
> 
> How do people have time to be a bunch of other people? Mercy! I work fulltime, have 8 cats, one dog, and one small house to deal with. This is a nice forum. Why would anyone want to mess with it? That makes no sense.



I can only suppose that some people have nothing better to do than be difficult to others.


----------



## Hairball (Oct 29, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> I can only suppose that some people have nothing better to do than be difficult to others.



Well that is sad. There is so much incredible joy in life, it's a shame someone can't see that.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 29, 2015)

Hairball said:


> Just a question, please?
> 
> How do people have time to be a bunch of other people? Mercy! I work fulltime, have 8 cats, one dog, and one small house to deal with. This is a nice forum. Why would anyone want to mess with it? That makes no sense.



It actually makes perfect sense.  a writer creates characters and story lines, for any good story there is the main story and then all of the sub stories all taking place at the same time.  A good writer will have multi dimensional characters with conflicting personality traits.  

This forum breeds the perfect environment for a member to be the best sock puppet out there.


----------



## Hairball (Oct 29, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> It actually makes perfect sense.  a writer creates characters and story lines, for any good story there is the main story and then all of the sub stories all taking place at the same time.  A good writer will have multi dimensional characters with conflicting personality traits.
> 
> This forum breeds the perfect environment for a member to be the best sock puppet out there.



Oh my! I would never have thought of that! I have a lot to learn. I guess I'm too busy working and cleaning litterboxes to make up a new name and profile, LOL!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 30, 2015)

Personally, I think sock-puppetry is pathetic. What a low thing to do and what a mess it can lead to for our great mods, admins and etc. 

Maybe they don't have the strength of character to survive on their own? Who knows. Ban ban ban.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 30, 2015)

Imagine a world where underpants-puppets exist? Is that what you want, Daniel? Is it? IS IT?


Well, they kind of already do exist at my house. I banned a few just this morning.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 30, 2015)

Well played.


----------



## Hairball (Oct 30, 2015)

If one of y'all could drop by here and do the litterboxes here, I'll have time to make up a new name of FuzzBall and post some bawdy stories of hairless cats.

Oh...and the bathroom needs attention, polish the piano and the china cabinet, do the laundry, mow the yard, and wash my car.

Isn't making up sock puppets a sign of insecurity in who we are? I've seen this on a political forum. It's very strange.


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 31, 2015)

I didn't even know what a sock puppet was when I first saw that term a few years ago.  It's yet another one of those oddities that have different names depending on where one lives.  In the UK, we have traditionally called them "glove puppets".  Thanks to the internet, the "sock puppets" have gradually crept into Britain too, but the anti-immigration parties are, apparently, working on it.


----------



## rcallaci (Oct 31, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> It actually makes perfect sense.  a writer creates characters and story lines, for any good story there is the main story and then all of the sub stories all taking place at the same time.  A good writer will have multi dimensional characters with conflicting personality traits.
> 
> This forum breeds the perfect environment for a member to be the best sock puppet out there.



This statement is so so true.... On another forum where I eventually  became the sole admin I used to tolerate what here is called sock puppets. As a Mod and than a admin we turned a blind eye to many of those who had multiple accounts. Those writers who had multiples mainly used them as an exercise in character development- a performance artist type of thing. Being a mod and than  admin I usually knew many of the multiple offenders. Some of their characters were fun and interesting and it created a vibrant atmosphere. But eventually it got abused and caused chaos and a mass exodus from the serious writers who were outraged when they found many of the members they were friends with were fake. 

I was a proponent of the theatre of the absurd among many of the mod discussions we had. I said as long as it is kept secret what harm in having a creative experiment in character development. Many of our prominent sock puppets were extraordinary writers. But the not so good ones made it a circus. It blew up in our faces and eventually ruined and destroyed a vibrant and excellent writing site. Deception breeds chaos- performance art should be out in the open and sock puppets should be sewed shut. 

The sock puppet rule is a good one - I learned the hard way...


happy writing
bob

EDIT--This site when I was a mod as well as admin never tolerated sock puppets. So don't fret....


----------



## aj47 (Oct 31, 2015)

I petitioned for multiple accounts--not sock puppets, but genuine pseudonyms.  I didn't violate the rules on sock puppetry here.  I ASKED to have them relaxed and expressed why. It was determined that my reasons were insufficient to make up for the trouble it would cause for staff. As staff, I can appreciate that, but still wish I could have a pseudonym.  

I genuinely respect the people on THIS forum.  They are gracious and I have never been flamed, either in public (a no-no) or in private.  Even when I post painful or controversial work. That has not been my experience other places. While mods can police the public areas on any forum, this was the first forum where I could report PM's.  This is important because I have actually HAD to report a PM for being harassing.  And it was dealt with.

I respect the forum--its members and its rules.  It grieves me when others choose not to.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 31, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I didn't even know what a sock puppet was when I first saw that term a few years ago.  It's yet another one of those oddities that have different names depending on where one lives.  In the UK, we have traditionally called them "glove puppets".  Thanks to the internet, the "sock puppets" have gradually crept into Britain too, but the anti-immigration parties are, apparently, working on it.



Also being British, when I encountered the term I assumed that sock puppets don't have arms whereas glove puppets do. One could hardly describe characters like Punch and Judy and Sooty as socks. When a sock is used as a puppet it becomes all mouth, so the term is very accurate in describing an entity which says a lot but has no physical existence behind that. Of course Sooty never says anything except in whispers, so couldn't possibly be a sock puppet. Also glove puppets can pick things up, whereas sock puppets are always talking about what they want to and therefore never pick anything up.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 31, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I petitioned for multiple accounts--not sock puppets, but genuine pseudonyms.  I didn't violate the rules on sock puppetry here.  I ASKED to have them relaxed and expressed why. It was determined that my reasons were insufficient to make up for the trouble it would cause for staff. As staff, I can appreciate that, but still wish I could have a pseudonym.



I'm sorry your idea wasn't approved. I wish we could allow it but I'm sure admin put a lot of thought into it before saying no. I'll bet prompt voting was a big concern. It would be hard to keep track of who has voted multiple times if people had pseudonyms. Just a guess.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was suggesting that a new class of accounts be created for pseudonyms that didn't have voting privileges.  That's part of the extra work that admin wasn't into.    It's okay.  Like I said, I haven't had content issues here, unlike every other writing forum I've been part of.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 1, 2015)

This is the first and only writing forum I've been in. I'm sorry I didn't think of finding a place like this while writing my book. You'll see why when I post some excerpts. You'll all be groaning, "Hairball! Really?! My neighbor's pot-bellied pig writes better than you do!" And, on the nicer side, "Well, isn't that nice, Hairball. I was pleased to see you're a good speller."

So to prevent that from happening, I have created several sock puppets. FartBlossom, NosePicker, FleaBag, GoatHerder, and BurpingFerret will all be giving me rave reviews. Bruno and Vinnie will break the knees of anyone who dares to critique me, and my husband, WedgieMan will, well, you know.

I know all of you will enjoy all these new sock puppets of mine, and I'm sure you will all be very proud of me, as a new member, for having such fantastic insight and forethought. 

And if you believe any of that drivel, I have some awesome oceanfront property in Idaho available for sale. Heck, it took me fifteen minutes just to make up names!

Oh no...what if a member shows up here with one of those names? Oh! Check that IP address!

Sock puppets, my tail. What a waste of time and energy.

Now I'll go back to bashing and trashing all of you here. Riiiiiiiight.................


----------



## Bishop (Nov 3, 2015)

Hairball said:


> You'll all be groaning, "Hairball! Really?! My neighbor's pot-bellied pig writes better than you do!"



I wouldn't be too down on this comment; that pig is a hell of a writer.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 5, 2015)

Bishop said:


> I wouldn't be too down on this comment; that pig is a hell of a writer.



Don't you folks just hate it when a member who calls herself Hairball is right? I told you so! :lol:


----------



## Enaragon (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm willing to bet that a lot of people have multiple accounts on the internet.  I guess people just have to be discreet about it and not go on cheating in tournaments.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have multiple e-mail addresses and stuff.  But not multiple accounts on this site.  I know people who do that on FB. I'm thinking specifically about an artist who does art under two names--one for his more risque art and the other for the rest of it.  Another guy I know is a female impersonator and he has a page for his persona as well as for himself.  So I can see that in that kind of situation.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm known as Pookie on my political forum. I have two email addresses; one for bills and business, and one for personal/friends/family stuff.

Bruno and Vinnie have two email addresses as well. One for friends/family stuff, and one for knee-breaking contracts.


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

Hairball said:


> I'm known as Pookie on my political forum. I have two email addresses; one for bills and business, and one for personal/friends/family stuff.
> 
> Bruno and Vinnie have two email addresses as well. One for friends/family stuff, and one for knee-breaking contracts.



could i have the knee-braking e-mail.....


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 28, 2015)

We don't really care what you guys do on other forums, though I would encourage you to abide by whatever rules they have. What's the sense in getting yourself banned from anywhere?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

On the site for the distributed computing team I started, we always did our best to make sure that people who had an account there had only one. It didn't matter that it wasn't a writing site, or political, or anything but a bunch of people getting together to discuss geek and not so geek things.

The fact that sock puppets, or even multiple accounts in ANY form aren't accepted here goes a long way toward creating the environment of respect that is so evident here. 

People are much more respectful when they know that they won't have another account to fall back on should one get banned.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 29, 2015)

escorial said:


> could i have the knee-braking e-mail.....



LOL! Sure. It's Bruno&Vinnie@MafiaKneeBreakingAnd Disappearing People.com. 



J Anfinson said:


> We don't really care what you guys do on other forums, though I would encourage you to abide by whatever rules they have. What's the sense in getting yourself banned from anywhere?



I was temp-banned for two days at my political forum. The Admin made a mistake and clicked Pookie instead of someone else. It was funny, because the member kept posting and I was gone. He panicked, called me on the phone, and profusely apologized and un banned me.

Moral of the story: Banning and whiskey often don't mix too well. Ooops!



T.S.Bowman said:


> On the site for the distributed computing team I started, we always did our best to make sure that people who had an account there had only one. It didn't matter that it wasn't a writing site, or political, or anything but a bunch of people getting together to discuss geek and not so geek things.
> 
> The fact that sock puppets, or even multiple accounts in ANY form aren't accepted here goes a long way toward creating the environment of respect that is so evident here.
> 
> People are much more respectful when they know that they won't have another account to fall back on should one get banned.



I agree. We're also more respectful after getting our tails kicked by a nasty moderator who finally gets HIS tail perma-banned! I'm Hairball here, Hairball in political forum #1, and Pookie in political forum #2. I use a version of my real name in a Christian forum, though, but that's super-private and it's local here.

I work, volunteer, cook, maintain our corner of heaven on earth (our home), take care of 8 cats (one of which needs special care because she's a diabetic), one big dog, play guitar and piano, and make feeble attempts at writing. Who the heck in this house has time for sock puppets?

I hope no one took my post about all those sock puppets and the knee-breakers seriously. Gaaahhhhhh...I even have the same password for each forum just to keep it simple!


----------



## Penless (May 27, 2017)

Destroyed!? What a criminal waste of good cotton. One can never have too many socks. Jiggling eyes and button noses aside.

I can't see why one would cheat to get a medal. Looking at it would just remind them that they didn't have the skill to win without foul play. If there were cash prizes, on the other hand...


----------



## dither (May 28, 2017)

Penless said:


> Destroyed!? What a criminal waste of good cotton. One can never have too many socks. Jiggling eyes and button noses aside.
> 
> I can't see why one would cheat to get a medal. Looking at it would just remind them that they didn't have the skill to win without foul play. If there were cash prizes, on the other hand...



It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Winston (May 28, 2017)

Penless said:


> ...I can't see why one would cheat to get a medal. Looking at it would just remind them that they didn't have the skill to win without foul play. If there were cash prizes, on the other hand...



The minds of sociopaths are hard for most of us to fathom.  Some people just love the thrill of "putting one over" on folks.  And if we're too "stupid" to realize we're being duped, too bad for us, they say.
Lying actually is a skill in itself.  But you don't get awards for that.  Unless you're a politician.


----------



## MPhillip (Oct 9, 2017)

Sockpuppets, I'm certain, live in washing machines and are cannibals.


----------

